# Anemone on my riccia and plants?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

As I was trying to take off the thread algae from my plants I noticed these small anenomes on the ricca and my pogo, and when I went with the pinsettes they retracted and avoided benig smashed. What the hell are these things and should I be worried? Sorry I can't post pics and the drawing thing is acting up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Since your tank is freshwater, I doubt that there are anemone living amongst the algae! 

Instead, I think it's Hydra, do a search for images on google, and you can find some pictures


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Since your tank is freshwater, I doubt that there are anemone living amongst the algae! 

Instead, I think it's Hydra, do a search for images on google, and you can find some pictures


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sailor Johnny has good info on hydra. The pics are showing but the reading and treatment is worthwhile.
http://www.hostultra.com/~sailorjohnny/index_files/page0013.htm


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you think a pea puffer will eat them?
Didn't know I had that much of a good water condition, since I have algae problems  . Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Can I use fluke tabs to nuke these suckers out of my tank? Their just damn ugly. And are there any ill effects to using fluke tabs on a planted aquaria? Thanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gouramis love munching down on Hydra! I don't think the fluke treatment will have an ill-effect on your aquarium, but what brand are you using?


----------

